# Now what?



## lyndalou (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been a member of DC for several years and, in the last few day, have to log in every time I try to access the site. Can you tell me why?


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey lyndalou, I'm not sure whats up with that. Have you checked off the "remember me" box every time? Did you do any kind of clean up on your computer system? A virus scan or something? I would suggest you clear out your "cookies", then start from scratch and click the remember me box. If that doesn't work we'll try something else.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 31, 2010)

lyndalou,
It could be because you upgraded to a new browser version. The browser cookie settings might be different, or defaulted to not save cookies.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 31, 2010)

We had a software update a few days ago that caused everyone to have to log in again.  Please delete your temp internet files and cookies.  Next time you log in click "remember me".


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm new here, but trying to understand why this a concern?
Huh?


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2010)

Just a convenience thing Kayelle. 

Lyndalou, did you get it fixed?


----------

